# Anything at the Rocky?



## muraco.3 (Mar 1, 2014)

Has anyone been doing any good at the Rocky the past few days? Everything I've heard so far is that they are very few and far between until we get more rain. It looks like it's done raining today and I'm disappointed by that as the river is at a trickle of 33 as of when I checked an hour ago. This drought is ruining my fall fishing and I hate it lol.


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'll be out this weekend. Not expecting much though. From what I've heard is people have been having luck with spinners down by the Marina.


----------



## jameso (Oct 10, 2015)

I seen five steelhead caught at the rocky so far. I got skunked third time up there trolling spoons, spinners, and rapala x-raps. They caught them on little cloe spoons and blue fox vibrancy spinners. They arent biting well enough yet for 50 min drive for me. My fish finder was showing must been thousands in the mouth of the rock down to railroad bridge but they are not aggressive yet.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

I picked up two Friday, jig and mag.


----------



## muraco.3 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm still considering heading there for a little bit today, but I haven't decided for sure yet. Hopefully we get a lot of rain soon to really get them in there.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

jameso said:


> I seen five steelhead caught at the rocky so far. I got skunked third time up there trolling spoons, spinners, and rapala x-raps. They caught them on little cloe spoons and blue fox vibrancy spinners. They arent biting well enough yet for 50 min drive for me. My fish finder was showing must been thousands in the mouth of the rock down to railroad bridge but they are not aggressive yet.


Just curious how do you know those were steelhead you were marking?


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

KTkiff said:


> Just curious how do you know those were steelhead you were marking?


There's absolutely no flow, no oxygen generation BUT you can walk on the minnows. WOW are they thick around the yacht club to rail road bridge.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

was there today fishing from the marina area high wall. no flow at all and to cormorants fishing there and stirring up the mud in close. did not see any minnows and a guy with a seine did not catch any . this was at 3pm.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was down there too Freyed. Same time. Can confirm report.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Saw a huge steelhead caught across from the sailboats again. Might even have been the same old dude. I didn't weight it but it was around 12 pounds. My jaw dropped, I had just casted in the same area for 10 minutes before his one cast battle began.
lol that's fishing !


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

that old guy in the yak?


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

freyedknot said:


> that old guy in the yak?


No, a older Russian guy who's down there every day. By bud landed a Coho off the dock Sunday morning. Nice surprise for him. The blue vibrex spoon seems to work well in the frog water.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

The minnows are thick at first obstacle now. From daybreak to 9 AM they were literally jumping. I know some jacks were eating good (I hooked up with four) but to see them surface was pretty darn cool. Always felt I was in the game. So the guys wanting to load up on them and didn't find them at the marina high wall, take a walk and you will be rewarded. The sailboat slips where their also at is a private area accessible by water craft only.


----------

